# Smell-Through Shrink Wrap?



## Sativa Skin Care (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find Smell-Through Shrink Wrap? I found some from nationalshrinkwrap.com but it looks like you have to have a sealer and whatnot. I just want to cut pieces off and do it by hand with a heat gun, is this still doable or does it require a sealer? Anyone who would be so kind as so share their smell-through shrink wrap supplier? Thanks so much!


----------



## llineb (May 7, 2010)

someone on the forum mentioned they would use the shrink wrap and then tie it with a piece of raffia that was dipped in the frangrance oil so you could still smell it's scent.  I haven't tried it but it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## bombus (May 8, 2010)

Stretch-Tite from Costco works well. Gather it to the back- it shrinks down nicely, then I cut off the excess & put a sticky label where it all comes 
together. Touch up the top with a small heat blast, and it's done- the scent comes through well.


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (May 8, 2010)

bombus said:
			
		

> Stretch-Tite from Costco works well. Gather it to the back- it shrinks down nicely, then I cut off the excess & put a sticky label where it all comes
> together. Touch up the top with a small heat blast, and it's done- the scent comes through well.


Awesome, that's probably what I'll use then! Thanks a bunch!


----------

